# Mens frangrances



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We are starting to brainstorm for the gun show in Feb. We know that there will be at least 4 to 5 thousand people moving through. I know that only a fraction will buy (maybe 5%), but we want to have enough of a selection. We are setting up a section with a card that says "Look what I brought you from the gun show" for men to buy for their wives. We need a masculine fragrance. We have Dragons blood, which doesn't sell here and Sandalwood, but some people think it isn't masculine enough. What is everyone using for a masculine scent. Is there an Old Spice type? The milk beer soap is turning out to be a good seller, although not scented, it lathers very nicely and people seem to like it. We are going to try a dark ale this time and see if there is a differnce. Any other ideas? Carolyn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

BB cedar saffron is one of my very best sellers. 

Bethany


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I make a 70's garden which smells very Old spice like it is Patchouli Lavender and oakmoss about 1 1/4 oz of the first two and 3/4 oz of the oakmass for a total of 3 1/4 oz fragrance. then Lemongrass is very popular, try Orange, clary sage and Lemongrass. or Lemongrass with a snippet of cedar.. it 's nice!
every body likes the eucalyptus and spearmint. Lemongrass eucalyptus and mint, um lemongrass ginger and lime. PLAIN lemongrass. Plain patchouli, oh and Patchouli with lemongrass, did I mention lemongrass?? lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Drakkar is my best selling mens scent. Men like most food scents. My Commando is the herbal citrus scent that Sara and I will be duping, it is a really good seller also, especially in lotion. But in soap I think it's appeal to men is the Dead Sea Mud swirl, although they love the scent also. Vicki


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

When/where is the gun show?? I'd love to go see your soaps!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I sell tons of Cool Water to men.
Also my Hardworkin' Hands.
Becky


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool Water and Bay Rum with Lime are very good sellers, the ladies like them too..
Drakkar next in line here, and I cannot sell a bar of Dragons blood here for the life of me.. Family gets it


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I went back and looked for more ideas on scents. Last year about 3,200 people went through on Sat and it is a 3 day sale, so I am thinking 4 to 5 thousand people in 3 days? Ohh the show is in Williston. the bridal show will be an easy one. Carolyn


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok Carolyn I'll Bite  Milk Beer Soap you gotta explain this one :shrug2 hhehehe or maybe put the recipe in the Sticky section cause ya got me all curious about it now :lol


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

It's so interesting. I don't much care for dragons blood myself but I can't keep it on the shelves. People here love it. Men here tend to like the ocean fresh. I did some obsession for men type that sold well and oh , sandalwood vanilla. Shannon


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

My Green Grass scent always sells out and Pachouli Honey is huge with guys. I just got Champagne for Christmas and my DH and SIL love it. SIL took it home to cure at his house-- DD says he sniffs it all the time and doesn't think he'll hold out for 3wks!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

What is green grass scent? Is it one you bought or did you mix it yourself?

Thanks
sheryl


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

Smells like Fresh Cut Grass

It's from wholesalesupply--- just a fragrence oil, I personally add aloe to this one as it seemed appropriate to me:

Contains Less than 0% Vanilla. Flashpoint 200.
Product Color Suggestions: Green
Recommended Applications:

• Bath Oils, Salts, Fizzies (Maximum Use 10%) 
• Candle Gel (3-5% Depending on Density) 
• Cold & Hot Process Soap (Maximum Use 3-5%) 
• Incense & Potpourri (Maximum Use 25%) 
• Lotions, Washes, Massage Oils (Maximum Use 1-2%) 
• Melt & Pour Soap (Maximum Use 3%) 
• Perfumes & Cosmetics (Maximum Use 0.5-1%) 
• Soy & Paraffin Wax (Maximum Use 6-10% - See Wax) 
• Click Here For Additional Product Information


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

whew, I thought I posted a note saying that Marisha added cold beer to the gm/lye. I know better than that!! She has to take the frozen gm, add the cold beer(kept in the freezer) and add the lye. I think she uses half gm and half beer. I do know that she used Bud, and will try a darker beer next time. It was supposed to smell like key lime pie, but it was kinda strange :yuck, but it mellowed out and I don't think it has much of a scent at all. She tried this one late night or early one morning and I wasn't around. Someone said it smells jsut like soap :duh, it is soap. Well I thought I was going to have to take 20 lashings with a wet noodle :whew. I stick with the cold process, she still likes the oven process that she has developed. Well have a good week. Carolyn


----------

